# what horsey product do you ever regret buying?



## hannabanana (2 July 2010)

Have you bought anything in the past that you wish you didnt or has just sat there doing anything??

heres mine

1. bright pink jods, I loved them at first but when I saw a photo of me in them i havn't touched them since XD

2. Nag Rags x country set, I used them three times and then gave them away!

3. A riding hat from lidl!! It was a tenner, but it wont fit properly even when i tighten it, and it doesnt even look like a proper riding hat, its not deep enough if you know what i mean, it hardly covers my head!


----------



## Sparkles (2 July 2010)

My body protector. Spent a fortune on it, hardly wear it and went to for the first time in ages last week and broke the damn zipper off before I could wear it!

So now I have it sitting there doing nothing still....but with no use either!

But of course can't get rid of it as in case I do something which requires it to be worn, can't sell it as it has no zipper pull, and won't ever get round to fixing it no doubt!


----------



## chestnut cob (2 July 2010)

A Wintec saddle!!  Total waste of money and I hated it.  I used it periodically but in between having nice saddles all of the time, and used to fall off jumping in it constantly.

Would never ever buy anything Wintec again!


----------



## hannabanana (2 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			My body protector. Spent a fortune on it, hardly wear it and went to for the first time in ages last week and broke the damn zipper off before I could wear it!

So now I have it sitting there doing nothing still....but with no use either!
		
Click to expand...

I'd be seriously gutted! what brand/make is it?


----------



## Montyforever (2 July 2010)

Small pony bridle from robinsons, the throatlash is about 3 times too big!


----------



## PurplePickle (2 July 2010)

oooo yes I did the pink jods thing too yuk when on 

grackle noseband, useless peice of kit  just stressed out the horse 

John Whittaker velvet saddle pad, its lovely but far too small for my WB even though its a Full size, its still sat in my tack shed  lol


----------



## marmalade76 (2 July 2010)

Myler long combination bit, cost £100 but was completely useless on my very strong horse! If anyone wants it, PM, only been used two or three times.


----------



## Rachellouise1 (2 July 2010)

Equissage - Biddy will not tolerate it at all, should sell it really!!


----------



## hannabanana (2 July 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			A Wintec saddle!!  Total waste of money and I hated it.  I used it periodically but in between having nice saddles all of the time, and used to fall off jumping in it constantly.

Would never ever buy anything Wintec again!
		
Click to expand...

oh dear, i have to admit its not the most comfortable, and I have fallen off more in the wintec when jumping than my very comfortable old leather one. However i changed due to me being veggie. I think i will look into getting a thorowgood once I find a new job! (sucks being skint)


----------



## Spudlet (2 July 2010)

A pair of cut price joddies with a different colour fabric on the seat and inside of the legs (I know there is a proper term for these, but I am having a heat-induced mental block!). The seams rubbed my legs so badly they left scars that took years to fade - in a one hour lesson


----------



## Sparkles (2 July 2010)

hannabanana said:



			I'd be seriously gutted! what brand/make is it?
		
Click to expand...

Racesafe I think, but had the measurements altered as I needed two different sizings for the front and back. Just because I'm awkward! lol.


----------



## Sparkles (2 July 2010)

Oh and ditto the wintec saddle. Can honestly say I've never wasted my money on one, just had the delights of riding in them.

Wintecs along with some other saddles I shant mention have more use being sat on a bonfire


----------



## BobbyMondeo (2 July 2010)

I bought a myler bit (cant even remember which one now) and my boy hated it , now its sat in my bit box allong with all the others i have accuired


----------



## hannabanana (2 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Racesafe I think, but had the measurements altered as I needed two different sizings for the front and back. Just because I'm awkward! lol.
		
Click to expand...

oh god i've just bought a racesafe, although i do love mine, i tried the cheap ones and IMO, its like heavan compared to the others XD. I had difficulty with sizing too, the chest was too big for a small but my waist was a just a bit to small for a small!! so i just got the small size and it seems to be okay, chests a bit squished, so i have to breath in to zip up. but i just wear a **** bra that flattens them.


----------



## Alibear (2 July 2010)

Bright purple johds and cheep white jods, the latter I sold on without ever wearing them.


----------



## Brontie (2 July 2010)

A mobile phone arm strap thingy?  Is useless, Slips down, Unless I do it so tight its like a tourniquet and bobs around and wouldn't trust my phone in it.


----------



## QUICKFIRE (2 July 2010)

Supreme black hoof paint £12.99 ( must have been mad paying that for hoof oil ) its disgusting stuff, wipes off in the grass before you even get to the showring and seeps up into the white hair on legs. Oh and a likit ball that attaches to the wall, holds 2 likits and gives the horse an almighty sugar rush and gets it everywhere.


----------



## cariad (2 July 2010)

The horse.


----------



## CrazyMare (2 July 2010)

A grazing muzzle. Far more effective to bring mine in during the day.


----------



## 3Beasties (2 July 2010)

montyforever said:



			Small pony bridle from robinsons, the throatlash is about 3 times too big!
		
Click to expand...

What is it with small pony bridles and long throat lashes, they are ridiculous, must have bought 4 or 5 over the years and all of them have been the same, I'm sure the throat lashes are long enough to fit my 16.2hh TB!


----------



## Mike007 (2 July 2010)

Dutch gag.


----------



## Alibear (2 July 2010)

QUICKFIRE said:



			. Oh and a likit ball that attaches to the wall, holds 2 likits and gives the horse an almighty sugar rush and gets it everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

See I have one of these and it worked wonders when my lad was poorly on box rest over the winter. 

Confined him to 1 min  likit a day once he got the hang of it as that left unbalanced so harder to get the likit. Kept him nicely content and amused.


----------



## eggs (2 July 2010)

3Beasties said:



			What is it with small pony bridles and long throat lashes, they are ridiculous, must have bought 4 or 5 over the years and all of them have been the same, I'm sure the throat lashes are long enough to fit my 16.2hh TB!
		
Click to expand...

Get your local saddler to cut a couple of inches off the end of it and restitch the buckle onto the shortened end.  I do this with my mare's bridle and it works out much cheaper than buying a separate headpiece.


----------



## eggs (2 July 2010)

I actually love my Wintec Isabelle Werth saddle and my horse goes very well in it - much better than his fitted Albion.

I do agree with the dutch gag though.  My mare would tolerate it on the top ring but found the leverage too much on any of the other rings.

My biggest waste of money though has been on buying cheap turnouts.  It is Rambo, Fal, Bucas or Weatherbeeta for me now.

I also did the cheap white breeches - cellulite showing through is not an attractive look !!

In the past I have spent loads of money on different supplements.  With money tighter these days I have cut them out and have not noticed any difference.


----------



## Jay89 (2 July 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			A Wintec saddle!!  Total waste of money and I hated it.  I used it periodically but in between having nice saddles all of the time, and used to fall off jumping in it constantly.

Would never ever buy anything Wintec again!
		
Click to expand...

I agree!! Probably my worst buy too! I also fell off in it virtually every time I jump.


----------



## caitlin95uk (2 July 2010)

really?! i love the wintec sadddle, fits my horse nicely and never fallen off jumping in it!  in fact never fallen off jumping! lol
and i regret buying expensive fly spray that doesnt even work, only for about 5 mins, and then the pony is surriounded by a swarm of flies again!


----------



## potty_4_piebalds (2 July 2010)

My mini shetland!! she is lovely but when my son dont even stroke her some days and wont ride I do wonder why i bother?!

and far too many headcollar/lead rope sets


----------



## anadain (2 July 2010)

Got to admit to pink Jhods too! Still in the packet unworn!

Cheap horse rugs! Rip from end to end in 3 days!


----------



## FanyDuChamp (2 July 2010)

An Easy boot that is just sat in its box. Loads of rugs he ripped the first week he had them. Now as another poster said it is the really good makes.


----------



## DragonSlayer (2 July 2010)

My zilco red bridle and martingale for Endurance...its a good set, but I loathe and detest it....I just bought a comfort leather bridle instead...much prefer that! And the Zilco is just sat there....got it advertised though, fingers crossed someone wants it!


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (2 July 2010)

hannabanana said:



			1. bright pink jods, I loved them at first but when I saw a photo of me in them i havn't touched them since XD
		
Click to expand...




anadain said:



			Got to admit to pink Jhods too! Still in the packet unworn!

Click to expand...

Erm...

I LOVE pink!! 

I'd be happy to give them a new home... Y'know, if you want...


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (2 July 2010)

Fulmer Snaffled Use it About 3 times and my horse was far to strong and ran away with me  so got a brand new fulmer in the tack room  
and so many grooming kits have about 4 grooming boxes for one horse lol


----------



## ShowJumperBeckii (2 July 2010)

also a likit ball there like 25 quid and it dont keep her entrained for very long as the likits go in a matter of seconds and there not cheap either!!


----------



## NicoleS_007 (2 July 2010)

Ditto the wintec  no matter how much its tailered it will never fit a high withered horse  and is it just me or are the stirrup bars really far back!!!


----------



## ElliePippa (2 July 2010)

CHEAP robinsons bridles!
why oh why did I buy about 6 useless bridles, when I only use my stubben one for everyday and my jeffiries one for showing-
Any cheap showing reins, swear to god they're ripping at the buckles 
HUGE lickit set, which pippa ate in about 2 minutes, and was dangerously hyper 

ahh the joys of the equestrian market


----------



## anadain (2 July 2010)

thelwell_girl said:



			Erm...

I LOVE pink!! 

I'd be happy to give them a new home... Y'know, if you want...

Click to expand...

Sure mine are in the loft from about 2 years ago when we moved if I find them I will send them on to you!


----------



## Angua2 (2 July 2010)

off the top of my head...

a jolly ball..... none of my lot got their head around it
a passoa...... old boy kind of got the concept, but both him and current mare hate it.


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (2 July 2010)

anadain said:



			Sure mine are in the loft from about 2 years ago when we moved if I find them I will send them on to you! 

Click to expand...

That would be lovely  x


----------



## rhino (2 July 2010)

... a show rainsheet thing, meant to go over fancy show rugs (was clear). Was SO noisy, couldn't get it anywhere the horse!
... an australian cheeker noseband to keep his bit still xc, first and only outing was asked (loudly) why my horse was wearing a bondage mask?!
... weatherbeeta and masta rugs, they never last more than a week or so whereas I have 11 year old fals and rambos still going strong


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (2 July 2010)

My Equissage! Great bit of kit, but it is just sitting there doing nothing.

I would sell it - but then i think i would want to use it again!


Should anyone want to rehome any of these unused mylers or pessoas do pm me!


----------



## blitznbobs (2 July 2010)

Cavello dressage boots... SO uncomfortable went back to my 'cheapo' ones within a month. The leather is so stiff I couldn't feel the sides of my horse thru them...

Blitz

Oh and a back protector that went obsolete within 6 months of buying it...

Humph


----------



## RuthnMeg (2 July 2010)

Stock pins - I have about 8 of them, all bent and never really 'good' at their job. One day I will get a good one, but for now I can't help but getting cheap ones....


----------



## Tinker_Belle (2 July 2010)

Likits. After buying a few and my mare standing and demolishing them in about 5 minutes flat, I gave up and just bought the licks in tubs.

Pink/yellow/green foam on her chest was not a good look


----------



## Rosehip (2 July 2010)

Another Robinsons Bridle hater!! Small Pony size still massively too big, have now got a kincade one and thats awful too - the browband was huge, and the noseband rubs - lucky she is a broodie now! Also, a Cottage Craft fly sheet for the little one - ****!!!! The chest is so big its baggy on my 14.2 Fell, the integral neck so short and tight it only goes half way up and round her show pony neck! Rubbish!!


----------



## kez1001 (2 July 2010)

ditto the cheap rugs, bought a cheap fly rug last year lasted two days, first day horse got it off, second day it was attached to the fence torn in two! cheap rain sheet rubs her shoulder!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (2 July 2010)

Yet another polypad!! WHY did I need another? (I didn't) - now I'm not using them anymore as am using something else, so this one will probably end up for the dogs bed. Also I bought a bright fluorescent green combination bridle as I half thought I might do TREC, and its soooo bright that I'm half scared to go out with it on!


----------



## eatonbraynat (2 July 2010)

Mine is a pair of sticky bum jobs from saxon, the sticky bum material on the backside and legs is so stiff when i move it actually pulls them down!!! Buried in the back of the wardrobe so OH doesnt know i wasted money!!!!!!


----------



## tinker88 (2 July 2010)

equiboot thingy , the green/black plastic boot that you were supposed to be able to ride in hahaha fat chance of that!


----------



## catembi (2 July 2010)

Hay ball.  Absolutely useless.  It springs apart with light normal use, & the plastic bits at the top & bottom snap v easily.

Would say jolly ball as one was knocking around the field for 10 years with various horses not even faintly interested in it...but then we got a Rottie & he absolutely loves it to bits.  So much so that I recently got him another one as the first one finally died after over a year of hard daily play.


----------



## Angelbones (2 July 2010)

Gosh, where to start?

Numerous bits in all different sizes - just collecting dust on wall hooks
Equilibrium turnout chaps - never used, in bags somewhere
wall mounted likit holders - several of them around the place somewhere
Nuumed numnahs - they kept changing the pattern and I didn't realise til we'd used them - piles of them.
Belgrade breeches - not so sticky bum and too short for me
Mini quad for my daughter - still not used.
Mountains for rugs - none a good fit - all off to the local horse rescue shortly
Dressage marker cones for the field - still unused
3 horse Vans Fautras trailer - love it but don't use it
Collapsible fabric water bucket - what was I thinking?
Hay bag for carrying one small bale - never used
Regent leather long boots - never did fit and only wore once - collecting dust.

I could go on. Truth is I'm so broke right now I ought to get on and somehow sell it all, if only i could get my act together


----------



## digitalangel (2 July 2010)

i love nuumed high wither numnahs 

another vote for the wintec. also rhinegold rugs ( cut so badly, never again ) 

cottage craft anything. once bought a bit from them that snapped the first time i used it. straight bar happy mouth.


----------



## Weezy (2 July 2010)

The Micklem Bridle, rubbed my horse raw.  Really should put it on eBay!


----------



## wilsha (2 July 2010)

i got some pink jhods while i was at riding school i thought they were pretty cool for a wile but now hacking out with my pony i feel like a twit seriously only buy them if ur about 10 or under lol
a colourful hat silk yet again i look ridiculous hacking about in it lol
cheap fly rug fits great etc but my pony ripped it to shreds and flys can get in!


----------



## pricklyflower (2 July 2010)

We need an online horsey car boot sale!!

Just want to say to the person who posted about the race safe BP - I've had to get my daugther's zip fixed several times. Wonder if it's a design fault. Shame as they are one of the nicer BP's around and for the money, shouldn't break so easily!


----------



## moses06 (2 July 2010)

Rhinegold rugs - rip so easily and cut really, really badly
fleece rug from lidl - cut to fit a camel, awful quality too
fleece bandages - why???
a solocomb - in the days before I knew better!!


----------



## lindsayH (2 July 2010)

roo2012 said:



			HAAAAhahahaha!

Great thread, liking it a lot.

Weatherbeater Taka when they first came out. £130 and it was rubbish, leaked from day 1.

Myler bit. It was the mildest one they do and it pinched my hand when I picked it up. I should never have put it in horse's mouth, but I did and he hated it.

About a million stable rugs, when I hardly ever stable my horses and if I do they only need a waffle rug anyway!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Luci07 (2 July 2010)

I don't think I have ever bought any mistakes as such. I have acquired a fairly extensive and expensive bit collection but it has been over the years and with a variety of horses so feel they have paid for themselves.

I am however, guilty of the "buy another jacket" I tell myself I will chuck out a truly elderly one but never do and have almost a coat rail now of different jackets. If I said I have only just given up and sent to charity my rainbow coloured puffa, you can understand how bad the habit is!


----------



## Sparkles (2 July 2010)

pricklyflower said:



			We need an online horsey car boot sale!!

Just want to say to the person who posted about the race safe BP - I've had to get my daugther's zip fixed several times. Wonder if it's a design fault. Shame as they are one of the nicer BP's around and for the money, shouldn't break so easily!
		
Click to expand...

Ah if I'm perfectly honest...I think it's more my design fault than the body protectors! I got it when I was 16, I'm now 20...waist wise not much different, top wise...considerably different! LOL.

Never had a problem with it through out college when I had to wear it.


----------



## Chestnuttymare (2 July 2010)

Bungee side reins - Bought them for someone at the yard who then decided they weren't what she wanted, so have been lying unopened for 4 years.
Grazing muzzle - minty got it off within 5 mins of it being on, did it 3 times on the trot so has been in a box for 3 years.
lots of sets of reins, nosebands, other leather bits and bobs never been used.

as for those who bought pink jods and don't like them, why don't you just dye them. I bought really horrible lilac ones in a sale and dyed them navy


----------



## dominobrown (2 July 2010)

My mum used to be a saddler- she made her living on adjusting pony bridles!!!
Rhinegold rugs- what kind of horse do they actually fit???
Likit- Agree demolished in seconds or not touched at all
Wintec sadle- bought it cheap and use/abuse for breaking but i agree about the stirrup bars, it puts me in the wrong position.
Cheap reins- i have about 10 pairs a black reins, one cheap pair broke before a jump off, luckily there was tack shop on site, but I dont want to repeat that again!
One of those endurance hats for hacking in- i looks like a bike hat, i have 'lost' it! lol
also chambons and other gadgets to lunge my horse in- he seems to manage to evade every single one- waste of time!
I have wasted my money on a lot more stuff too, fake poly pads that slip, throwood saddles, snakaballs ....


----------



## fruity (2 July 2010)

Ooh where to start!

2 x leathers boots (one set Regent and i set an italian exp make but have not got round to selling either since i got my new Ariat Bromonts) 

Any Rhineghold rugs,stupidly bought a selection once and they actually wern't that cheap! stupid me,cut for a byson on steroids.

Another vote for the spinning Likit holder thingy,i gave it un used to a teenage girl when i left a yard once,found the likit things sent my mare loopy but then again anything does!

Mark Todd travel boots in cob size burgundy,my mare had a bad accident in the trailer as she stood on one shook it off and fell over in the process  it scarred her menatally for a long time.Now travel in gamgee and bandages or brushing boots allround and o/r boots all round.

Various girths,bits and numnahs!!!

Rugs,millions hardly used that are just a wee bit too small for my current horses,saved from my pony days!

And another vote for a online car boot!!! I have far too many things to mention and loads of top quality stuff


----------



## fruity (2 July 2010)

On the subject of Wintecs. I generally hated them too as have bought 2 in the past,one for my welsh mare who is really only hacking these days and i sold her v exp Black Country show saddle when she went out on loan and got her a new Wintec,seems to do the job as she is a bog standard wide fitting. Also got one back then for my just turned 4yr old and it was wide wintec saddle,awful awful. Paid £375 for it,tried it once and sold it for a lot less 2 weeks later! 
Saying that,this week saddler has been and we went through 20 leather saddles on my anglo arab and not one his size looked ok,he put the new shape gp Wintec on and it felt sooo nice,they have improved the model a lot. He's only really hacking now and odd endurance so that will be fine me thinks.


----------



## OneInAMillion (2 July 2010)

another one for bungee reins...
useless for me!

another extensive collection of snaffles (not even joking to say I have nearly every snaffle you can get, some in copper, sweet iron and stainless steel...!)


----------



## Sparkles (2 July 2010)

Nope. Not sold. Shall never be a wintec convert for as long as I live, lol 

I could start a shils inspired post on them....


----------



## diggerbez (2 July 2010)

oh god allsorts of rubbish- especially other people's tat off ebay 
most especially though:

- cheap reins (never fun when they snap going XC)
- supplements like farriers formula and cortaflex. spent a fortunre, have noticed no difference when not using them
- knee chaps. faintly ridiculous
- cheap rugs that don't fit- requish!t being the main culprits
- 500 different joules polo shirts
- wintec saddle for backing my 4 year old. sat in it once, felt unsafe, reverted to 1k albion for breaking 
- paddle bridle bag. why oh why?
- cheap and nasty kincade bridle
- de gogue, never used it. 

i could go on and on....  now i am super skint and i buy nothing. despite fact that my chaps broke and my boots are letting in water


----------



## Cedars (2 July 2010)

The stupidest horsey thing we own is the quick release rubber pull ties thing - well, at least, they WERE until we got the baby. I do quite like them for the little one cos I'd rather they snap quicker than her panic and never let me tie her up again! 

BUT with the older two, particularly the big boy, he learnt pretty quick that a sharp pull back and they just snap in half!!

Cheap hoof picks.

The foal headcollar that she grew out of it about 30 seconds..!

Numerous fly sprays....

Shall I go on?!


----------



## Cedars (2 July 2010)

Oh and cortaflex is a waste of money. Might as well burn the money! 

However, HorseFirsts My Joints is doing a cracking job xxx


----------



## nelle48 (2 July 2010)

Robinsons Bridle, was completely pants
Some random £13 bottle of fly spray which works on the little pony on the yard i'm at, but not bella?!
Loads of random stuff like sponges and dinner covers and stuff.

Oh and, i LOVE pink jodhs haha. Cream ones + me = Black within a few minutes  Oh and my wintec is really good, not fallen off jumping in it, but i know this is kind of good, but the stirrups fall off alot cos the bars are quite strange, and often they fall off at inappropriate times haha


----------



## fruity (2 July 2010)

Binky01 said:



			Nope. Not sold. Shall never be a wintec convert for as long as I live, lol 

I could start a shils inspired post on them....   

Click to expand...

Def not trying to convert anyone,you can't with saddles in general! I'm def not a convert either but after about an hour on one horse (saddler was there to do all 3) trying 20+ different saddles this was the one that felt closest to him,didn't move and he went better in it than his current one and anything else. Also as i have 3 soon to be back to 4 horses and on the same day i purchased a Albion wembley for another horse,it suited my budget!!


----------



## marmalade76 (2 July 2010)

I have thought of a couple more:-

I bought a lovely hunt coat not long after I had a baby - it's far too big for me now! 

I also bought a Polar heart monitor when I found out my horse had A-Fib, only used it twice, then retired him.


----------



## Daffodil (2 July 2010)

Mark Todd fly sheet.   Nothing wrong with the sheet, I'm sure it would do the job perfectly but all the other horses in his field took one look and went beserk.   Then one plucked up courage to come and investigate what this new monster was and for the next hour chased my poor boy round the field.   I rescued him, took it off, they said "Oh it's you" and wandered off and I haven't dared use it since.


----------



## skint1 (3 July 2010)

Equilibrium Close Contact Chaps- may as well just have set fire to the money instead!


----------



## brighthair (3 July 2010)

cariad said:



			The horse.
		
Click to expand...

 that made me smile


----------



## monkeybum13 (3 July 2010)

cariad said:



			The horse.
		
Click to expand...

I would have agreed with you last night when madam was being, well a madam!


----------



## lisadids (3 July 2010)

I bought a new fly mask for my Mare a few weeks ago, was a fair amount (I think it was £25.99). It is rubbish, rubed heer jaw line raw in 12 hours :-(
Stick with what I trust from now on, lesson learnt!

Lis


----------



## ester (3 July 2010)

cheap (ish) rugs, masta/loveson ilk. Should have bought the rhinos years ago


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (3 July 2010)

chestnuttymare said:



			as for those who bought pink jods and don't like them, why don't you just dye them. I bought really horrible lilac ones in a sale and dyed them navy 

Click to expand...

_Don't tell 'em that!!_ I wanted them


----------



## china (3 July 2010)

il happily take any free donations  haha!!  especially if anyone wants to give me there equisage     5* home awaiting  and a very appreciative horse


----------



## touchstone (3 July 2010)

A treeless saddle! After reading wonderful testimonies  from people  online I was convinced my horse needed one.  I bought a new one and my God, the thing was hideous!  Poor quality leather and workmanship, you couldn't mount properly and felt like a child in one of those basket saddles once you were on.  No difference in the horse's way of going either.  Back to my treed saddle after using it twice!

I'm also terrible for buying jackets in the sales that will probably never get worn


----------



## kal40 (3 July 2010)

Where do I start.  I have a garage full of impluse buys

Back protector - bought it, lost two stone and it doesn't fit and has never been worn.
Pessoa thing - still in packet and in a box somewhere
Magnetic rug - bought it for the horse and sold the horse a week after rug arrived.
phone holder for arm.  Phone is too big
fly masks - not sure why I bought them.  no matter how warm it gets my field is always windy so I never have flies.
Girths - 6 throwgood ones from 42 to 48" barely used.

I'm going to stop this list now as I am depressing myself.


----------



## Shysmum (3 July 2010)

Long reins, side reins, draw reins, a rubber mullen mouth bit so fat his mouth was actually open,, a cheap leather bridle (broke first time used) all to start my boy - haven't used most of it, thank god. All ebay - ing thinking "I must have, I need, I buy". *sigh*.

a pair of "mulberry and tartan"muckers. You read that right. Cannot even bear to look at them, the most hideous things out there, but they were in a sale. *sigh*

A likit hanging thingy set - despite me getting to the stage of biting it myself, he would not even sniff the damned thing. And why don't likit do HEALTHY licks anyway ? 

a heather moffat seat saver. I was perched on, and found it rubbed me nether region to the extent that I had to wear padded cycling shorts - not the intention. 

Various creams, potions and lotions, when I'm an aromatherapist and always end up making my own anyway.

Rydale malham boots - the stitching is coming away after three months, and even cleaned, they look like they never have been *sigh*

A long wax riding coat that makes me look 20 years older.

A pair of waterproof denim like jodphurs, two sizes too big cos i felt fat. Worn once, fell down and that was that £55 quid a throw. I hate buying jods.

Why why why ?  sm x


----------



## Maesfen (3 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			a pair of "mulberry and tartan"muckers. You read that right. Cannot even bear to look at them, the most hideous things out there, but they were in a sale. *sigh*
 sm x
		
Click to expand...


Me too!  In their defence, they're great in the winter although I had to cut the tongue in half so they would stay shut!

It would probably be easier to say what what haven't I bought that I don't actually need.  Seriously, if someone wants something just ask, it might be knocking around here somewhere.

An on-line sale sounds like a great idea.  H&H should set up their own one,  they'd make a bomb on commission.


----------



## Shysmum (3 July 2010)

you bought them too ?? omg, that makes me feel soooo much better. You're braver than me wearing them - I might even take a pic and put it on here. Spose they would look good covered in mud. I have just been using a six year old pair that are falling apart and split on the soles, letting in every drop of water rather than get them out of the cupboard !


----------



## ilovecobs (3 July 2010)

a muzzle for my retired pony, he was so determined to get grass he only had it on for about 11 or 12 hours one day and he rubbed all the hair and skin of his nose and it was very sore. Use stavation paddock now, when he can go out that is.


----------



## Hels_Bells (3 July 2010)

Mulberry Tartan Muckers wins the top prize for sure!!!!  At least they weren't Burberry Tartan Muckers... now that would be funny!!  I would almost take them off you as I live on a farm in the middle of nowhere with only the horses and sheep to laugh at them - an I don't care what they think... so I keep trying to convince myself!!!

My list

A Gelee fish front riser
Cheap rugs
pair of harry hall jods of ebay lovely except they just come below my knee (clearly the victim of someone who sells shrunk clothes on ebay but I'm too busy to do anything about it!)
Loads of cheap reins... keep trying to find a pair of eventa reins for nothing... have now spent the equivalent in cheap reins d'oh
lots of body protectors... 

I need banning from ebay.


----------



## eggs (3 July 2010)

catembi said:



			Would say jolly ball as one was knocking around the field for 10 years with various horses not even faintly interested in it...but then we got a Rottie & he absolutely loves it to bits.  So much so that I recently got him another one as the first one finally died after over a year of hard daily play.
		
Click to expand...

Had exactly the same thing happen with my Jolly Ball.  Must be a Rottie thing


----------



## Maesfen (3 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			you bought them too ?? omg, that makes me feel soooo much better. You're braver than me wearing them - I might even take a pic and put it on here. Spose they would look good covered in mud. I have just been using a six year old pair that are falling apart and split on the soles, letting in every drop of water rather than get them out of the cupboard ! 

Click to expand...


Lol, but nobody sees me, I'm stuck here on my own miles from anywhere so you'd be surprised what I get away with wearing down here but I agree with you, I wouldn't wear them in public but at £7.99 I'm not complaining and they've lasted me far longer than any other Muckers I've had!


----------



## Puppy (3 July 2010)

I bought a gillet at Burghley a couple of years ago that I actually decided I hated as soon as I got home, so I'm not sure why it seemed a good idea at the time!


----------



## trackleft (3 July 2010)

A lunging cavasson - NEVER use it, always just thread the lunge line through the bit and over their poll...

Cheapo fleece rug from Lidl - looks vile and so has never been worn! 

'Leg trainer straps' that tie your stirrups to the girth - broke on first use and far too long to be effective anyway


Ahh all this wasted money. But the tradestands are always far too tempting!


----------



## mycobs=myworld (3 July 2010)

naff of fly spray what i payed 10.70 for doesnt work one bit!!


----------



## Sol (3 July 2010)

Naff off works for my lad  Deet = USELESS though!
And I actually rather liked my Wintec Pro dressage saddle... wintec GP, not so much, but only time I fell off using it was when I deserved to (or threw myself off!)

Cheap rugs, numnahs, myler bit, dressage girth without attached keepers, westropp knee/brushing boots, cheap over reach boots, leather lunge cavesson that doesn't *really* fit anything, but was so cheap we bought it anyway and I'm now not allowed to get rid of it...  
Oh, and things with horses names on!


----------



## Natch (3 July 2010)

Aside from the aforementioned cheap rugs and gallons of different but equally useless fly sprays, I would say the best useless item I ever bought were denim jods in the robinsons sale. Might have known _why_ they were only a fiver a pair. Between mum and I we bought 5 pairs, but they were horribly short, horribly unstretchy (despite a tag saying they had a lycra content), rubbed, and rode down showing off a builders bum every time you rode in them!


----------



## Billsmam (3 July 2010)

a KP lightweight turnout from Derby House ( i know it was on offer though!), its a 5'6 and even on my 13.2 in foal mare i had to tie the belly straps as they are ridiculously (SP??) long! and its so deep it goes below her knees.  total waste of time


----------



## Shysmum (3 July 2010)

avert your eyes if you need to - here they are


----------



## sakura (3 July 2010)

a scrawbrig bitless, took me about 15 mins to detangle it every time and my cob took to it like it was a very comfy head collar! not good when you're out hacking and he decides to test your very non existent breaks! It's now sat in a mess- complete waste of £30!


----------



## sillygillyhorse (3 July 2010)

Pole pods, absolutely useless especially when using two together for a more raised pole, no weight or width to them so the fall over.  Totally usesless.

The other would be a lungie bungie, tbh dont even know where that is now!


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (3 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			avert your eyes if you need to - here they are 






Click to expand...

I'm actually quite ashamed to say that I like them!! 

What size are they?


----------



## TallyHo123 (3 July 2010)

Equilibruim stretch & flex training wraps (I'm sure thats what there called )

There pointless, they rubbed my girl, she got very hot and sweaty under them and there £52 a pair!

They do look smart though!


----------



## megwan1 (3 July 2010)

hannabanana said:



			oh dear, i have to admit its not the most comfortable, and I have fallen off more in the wintec when jumping than my very comfortable old leather one. However i changed due to me being veggie. I think i will look into getting a thorowgood once I find a new job! (sucks being skint)
		
Click to expand...

out of interest.... does this mean that u have synthetic boots and bridle as well?


----------



## Shysmum (3 July 2010)

thelwell-girl, they're a size 8... I must have liked them enough to buy them at the time 

sm x


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (3 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			thelwell-girl, they're a size 8... I must have liked them enough to buy them at the time 

sm x
		
Click to expand...

Ooer... I'd have to lose 3 dress sizes to fit into those!


----------



## 3BayGeldings (3 July 2010)

Once went to great lengths to get an extra-full sized (mental block as to what the next size up from full is?!) brown, leather flash bridle - couldn't buy a single noseband. My horse has a fat nose and his full size noseband was always a bit tight. Anyway, that was about 4 years ago and I never got round to punching in the extra holes it needed, and therefore he never wore it. Retired now


----------



## brighteyes (3 July 2010)

thelwell_girl said:



			Ooer... I'd have to lose 3 dress sizes to fit into those! 

Click to expand...

On your feet?


----------



## MrsElle (3 July 2010)

I have spent a small fortune on fly sprays that didn't work, only to find that my home made stuff which costs about £1 a litre to make works brilliantly!

A cheap bridle which snapped the second time I used it.

Rugs.  Any type, if I like the look of them I have bought them.  Some are unused and bagged still.

I did feel rather smug after buying a £3 space hopper for Blue to play with after seeing the price of the play balls.  He looked at it in disgust, kicked it out of the way and it is lodged in the hedge somewhere.  So glad I didn't fork out for a 'proper' one!


----------



## Apercrumbie (4 July 2010)

Oh this thread has made me chuckle   Especially with the mulberry and tartan muckers   Well with me, it has to be the various stable rugs that I never use and a really cheap fly mask from Robinsons which looked very good but was ripped within 24 hours.  I will add myself to the list of Likit haters as well.  My tb just looks at in with disdain.  
Although I'm not a Wintec fan as such, for some horses, they are great and I certainly didn't feel unsafe when I had one.


----------



## lauraanddolly (4 July 2010)

Here is my list :

No 1 has to be the wintec 500 gp, worst purchase I ever made!  Sold it for more than I paid for it though - someone wanted it! 

No 2 is the shires sheepskin half pad still in the bag never used, tried it on didn't like it. 

No 3. DH summer sheet - got 2 in their bogof offer still haven't got the other out of the bag, ripped the 1st one in about a week. And my horse is really nice to her rugs. 

Can't think of anymore just now, but I prob will tomorrow.


----------



## gilliantahatann (4 July 2010)

If anyone has a spare pessoa lying about that they hate/the horse hates/you want rid of, please keep me in mind? 
Thanks very much if anyone actually does!

Loving this thread, some of the posts are highly amusing


----------



## Capriole (4 July 2010)

Myler Bits. ive got a couple and I hate them. totally wasted my money :lol: going on ebay when i get around to it but i doubt i will see much back


----------



## TheoryX1 (4 July 2010)

A Patey.  Was still doing dressage on the coblet.  Never worn apart from trying it on.  Size 7 and black.  Just opened ebay account so may get around to selling it.

Had pink breeches (cant stand jods).  Chucked them out.

Brown Sabre full sized double bridle and brown suede Ideal working hunter saddle.  Then promptly gave up showing.  Still in garage all nicely wrapped up waiting for me to stick them on ebay.

Leather draw reins.  Never used them and cost a fortune.

A dutch gag.  He hates it and I feel like I have nothing in front of me. 

A cerise pink saddle cloth (on a black cob gelding, who is really, really macho).  Binned it and never used it.  Good idea at the time and a gorgeous colour till YO saw it and screamed at me!!!!!!!


----------



## Kallibear (4 July 2010)

An english leather 5-point breast plate. Beautiful thing but doesn't bloody fit the horse. Grr


----------



## Thelwell_Girl (4 July 2010)

brighteyes said:



			On your feet?
		
Click to expand...

I though SM was talking about pink jods!

I'd still have to lose two _shoe_ sizes tho, to fit into the scary boots...


----------



## Shysmum (4 July 2010)

That's made my day - you thought I was a SIZE 8 !!!! ..

But no pink jods here, and not getting any PM's begging for you know what. 

sm x


----------



## Starzaan (4 July 2010)

My most RIDICULOUS purchase was a black suede and leather South African stock saddle, with sparkly gold embroidery all over it. I adore it, and it's incredibly comfortable, but I don't need a gun on my saddle when I'm in this country, and I don't think I'll be moving back home any time soon, so God knows why it's still in the tack room!


----------



## Shysmum (4 July 2010)

that reminds me - hubs bought me an Ozzi stock saddle a few years back - I loved it, but it was so heavy I couldn't lift it off the ground (dodgy back), let alone up high enough to inflict the thing on my horses's back. Hubs did it, and the poor horse shrunk about six inches. Had to go straight back..  sm x


----------



## Sol (4 July 2010)

Another I remembered - gorgeous grey sheepskin half pad, wasn't cheap, lovely and thick (and soft!) bought as (sh*t) saddler told me I ought to use one... I absolutely HATE riding with it on, feel like I'm suspended 4 inches above the horse and everything feels weird, makes my legs seem short too! However, horse loves rubbing his nose on it  
Not sure what I'll do with it... it /looks/ very smart (plus being grey, to match all our grey gear!) but I just hate the thing!


----------



## Vicki_Krystal (4 July 2010)

Lol i have lots of other stuff i wished id never got!


BUT -

Having just got a new horse im looking for stuff!
Rugs from 5'9 to 6'6
Pessoa training aids
Half pads for competeing
Bits...

Infact, just pm me if u have anything of use! I have 7, something will fit!


----------



## Maesfen (4 July 2010)

shysmum said:



			avert your eyes if you need to - here they are 






Click to expand...

Lol, mine have never been that clean since they came out of the shop!  If they had been a 5, I'd have bought them off you as to be fair to them, pattern aside, they're warm and comfy; I like warm and comfy in the winter!


----------



## Shysmum (4 July 2010)

I'd only charge for postage  

I think we definitely need to get PM'ing each other to buy and sell this booty! 

sm x


----------



## Sarah Sum1 (4 July 2010)

My last horse, does that count


----------



## Luci07 (4 July 2010)

sugarmia said:



			Equilibruim stretch & flex training wraps (I'm sure thats what there called )

There pointless, they rubbed my girl, she got very hot and sweaty under them and there £52 a pair!

They do look smart though!
		
Click to expand...


Actually have to agree there - I have a full set of the wraps and they don't actually offer any protection - and they are supposed to be for "big moving horses". I just use them as normal brushing boots but revert to bandages or a set I got from Premier Equine that DO offer good protection..(and were considerably cheaper!)


----------



## Sparkles (4 July 2010)

Oh, and my old western tack set.....Just WHY??

I'd never even ridden western at that point, nor had any intention to?!?


----------



## micramadam (4 July 2010)

@shysmum - I have to say I quite like these. Pity they are too big for me or I would take them off your hands. 

Gave my hanging likit a new lease of life by using it to hang swedes/turnips for the horses to eat/play with. Keeps them busy for ages. 

As for the rest of the useless things - too ashamed to put my list on here!

Bits, girths, numnahs, boots, rugs, bridles (some are still new in packaging) toys etc. etc. etc. 

OH doesn't know or he would go beserk!

Do you think it stems from having to make do with what you had as a child? 
There wasn't the range of stuff then (30 - 40 years ago) that there is these days and people were much more careful with money!


----------



## Penny Less (4 July 2010)

As of today - fly whisk croppy thing. Horse panicked first time I used it and dumped me on my fat bum, as other post !


----------



## Winklepoker (4 July 2010)

I use pretty much everything but i did also buy a wintec which i promptly sold on ebay after feeling very insecure in it!  If anyone has any black thin-ish rubber reins, black girth 44 or 46" pref elaticated I will happily take them off your hands.  Also I am looking for a TRAILER with front and rear unload if anyone feels generous with their donations!


----------



## Sparkles (4 July 2010)

I'd be willing to offer any unwanted Lehel lorry's a good home  LOL


----------



## Sol (4 July 2010)

I probably ought to go fishing through what girths we've got... LOADS is one answer! All the thorowgood synthetic breathable sorts? Right down to a tiny pony one, for the pony who doesnt have a saddle! And a pony numnah... and ... various pony things.... hmmm


----------



## camilla4 (4 July 2010)

Sounds like it may be time for a HHO car boot sale!!


----------



## siani1989 (4 July 2010)

i am have pm'd quite alot of people about stuff i would be interested in buying


----------



## Lila (4 July 2010)

Grazing muzzle- horse wore it once and it rubbed his face to bits.
Body protector- very uncomfortable and been worn twice at collage (still have it if anyone want to buy one  )


----------



## Quadro (4 July 2010)

Throwgood jump saddle with leathers been used TWICE!!!
Every bit under the sun trying to find one to fit previous horse!
Katie Price fleece (got it free!) certainly never been used and never will be!!
Loads of wintec girths!!!!


----------



## Sanolly (4 July 2010)

If any of you who have t/o rugs you want to get rid of please PM me! looking for a 5'9 any weight 

My useless thing is a waterproof exercise sheet, which consistently slips to one side unless I have the fillet string so tight I lift the pony's tail up!


----------



## Sanolly (4 July 2010)

Hels_Bells said:



			A Gelee fish front riser
Cheap rugs
		
Click to expand...

Can you send a pic of the riser?


----------



## Bert&Maud (4 July 2010)

Warmblood mare with unpleasant attitude to work/rider! But I don't think that after 45 years of horse ownership one mistake is too bad, and I learned a lot about my limitations.

Seriously - I've got much better over the years having realised that things are usually cheap for a reason, so only buy quality well known brands. Most of my stuff is a few years old now and still going strong.  Also, with things like bits etc I buy them off ebay and put them straight back on again if horse doesn't like them. I had a very strict clear out a few months ago and ebayed loads of things which I hadn't used for a while, £400 in the bank and a much tidier tack room!


----------



## Cedars (4 July 2010)

Why dont you guys buy bits from a tack shop, try them on, if they dont fit, take them back? Ours let us take them back so long as they're clean and not damaged!


----------



## BobbyMondeo (4 July 2010)

flamehead said:



			Why dont you guys buy bits from a tack shop, try them on, if they dont fit, take them back? Ours let us take them back so long as they're clean and not damaged!
		
Click to expand...

My tack shop has a no returns on bits unfortunatly otherwise i would!


----------



## Capriole (4 July 2010)

flamehead said:



			Why dont you guys buy bits from a tack shop, try them on, if they dont fit, take them back? Ours let us take them back so long as they're clean and not damaged!
		
Click to expand...

ours dont do that either, would be nice though.

hence me having two awful myler bits i'll never use again. the first one measured bigger than its supposed size and was too big so i got another and having used it a few times only, I dont like.

got rid of my ebay account else theyd be on there. not cheap bits but i will be lucky to get half what i paid back


----------



## Shysmum (4 July 2010)

what is the problem with myler bits ? Just curious really, as the advertising would have me believe it is the only bit to consider in the world


----------



## Sol (4 July 2010)

I don't buy bits that don't fit? And you can only really tell if a bit /works/ after a fair few rides in my opinion unless the horse REALLY hates it... by which time they're usually lovely and chewed/scratched.... *sigh* can I have a toothless horse please?!


----------



## Lila (4 July 2010)

Sol said:



			Another I remembered - gorgeous grey sheepskin half pad, wasn't cheap, lovely and thick (and soft!) bought as (sh*t) saddler told me I ought to use one... I absolutely HATE riding with it on, feel like I'm suspended 4 inches above the horse and everything feels weird, makes my legs seem short too! However, horse loves rubbing his nose on it  
Not sure what I'll do with it... it /looks/ very smart (plus being grey, to match all our grey gear!) but I just hate the thing!
		
Click to expand...

Oo i like the sound of it any pics?


----------



## Capriole (4 July 2010)

Sol, both the bits are supposedly the 'right' size. 
but one seriously seems to be 1/2 inch bigger than the labeled size! :0
but now i know from others that myler sizing seems to be a bit ker-azy. 

*And you can only really tell if a bit /works/ after a fair few rides in my opinion unless the horse REALLY hates it*

im not sure the horse had an opinion either way, but i personally dont like the feel coming through the reins is my problem with them. didnt need many rides to realise that 

just got swept up in the marketing i guess


----------



## Sol (4 July 2010)

Lila - not got any pics but I can get some if you want? Would fit 16-17.5" saddle, it's a stephens(?) one, used a handful of times, not exactly going cheap though


----------



## Sol (4 July 2010)

I don't know, I've just always found that I get a more consistent result from a bit after a few goes, originally I've hated certain ones but after a few tries they've felt better... or worse. Maybe it's just me!

Ahh, mylers. I was lucky, I knew about the myler sizing before I bought! 5" is snug on my lad but found out they were erm, generous so ordered the 5" still, and I admit it did still hang out of the corners of his mouth a bit. Stopped using it eventually but I am considering going back to it!


----------



## JenHunt (4 July 2010)

6 bales of a well known brand of shavings... worse than useless and so unabsorbent it's unbelievable!

but that's about it in 20 years!


----------



## Digger123 (4 July 2010)

lemieux pro sorb sheepskin halfpad  looks lovely but just to big for my saddle. Really should put it on ebay. 
Full length suede chaps never worn .Accentuates the size of my already sizeable butt !


----------



## DaisyDoll (5 July 2010)

hahah went to the highland last week and bought a gorgeous white and silver velvet saddleloth for £30, and then spent £20 getting it embroidered with twiggy's name, only to be told today that i probably won't be competing her for a while :| so £50 down the drain! Unless anyone else has a horse called Barnpark zara?! :L
Also white cottage craft halfpad, gorgeous but my saddle is to big for it :\, always slips under the saddle one side or the other, its a cob size and if anyone wants it PM me, not cheap as i only used it once or twice though. 
white overeach boots for Daisy, she doesnt even overreach :L
White shaped numnah, i just dont like it, but for sale as well 

hehe can you tell i like saddlecloths!? :L


----------



## Nats_uk (5 July 2010)

chestnut cob said:



			A Wintec saddle!!  Total waste of money and I hated it.  I used it periodically but in between having nice saddles all of the time, and used to fall off jumping in it constantly.

Would never ever buy anything Wintec again!
		
Click to expand...

Really - I found my Wintec GP comfy and never fell off jumping dispite having extra spooky horse who would often either stop or take off a stride early (even up to 1.20m!!!)


----------



## Bessieboo (5 July 2010)

I bought some stuff to add to food to stop flies bothering your horse (cant remember the exact name but was in a yellow tub).  Despite following the instructions to the latter my normally non fussey eating mare flat out refused to eat it - even when I added all sorts of yummies to cover up the taste.  Total waste of money.


----------



## Kat (5 July 2010)

Someone needs to start the horsey version of freecycle!


----------



## CastleMouse (5 July 2010)

Thankfully I've never regretted buying something expensive... But I have lots of 'little' regrets


----------



## Sol (5 July 2010)

Katt - good idea! But just think how many horses would end up on it! xD


----------



## Halfstep (5 July 2010)

Errmm, a pair of Cavallo competition boots that were uncomfortable, not a particularly nice cut, and didn't fit very well  -plus they were expensive!  And my horse scratched them on the arena fence the first time I wore them. Bought them for nearly £300, sold them a year later for £60. OUCH.


----------



## ncarter (5 July 2010)

Brontie said:



			A mobile phone arm strap thingy?  Is useless, Slips down, Unless I do it so tight its like a tourniquet and bobs around and wouldn't trust my phone in it.
		
Click to expand...

I use one of these around my leg instead of an arm and it is really good??!! It sticks to my chaps and does not move.....may be worth a try?!


----------



## Kenzo (5 July 2010)

cariad said:



			The horse.
		
Click to expand...

lol


----------



## ThePony (5 July 2010)

A few rugs that just don't fit her well. At least I know some brands that don't suit her now, but is rather an expensive lesson to learn!  Can't return them either so I just hang on to them!  Particularly her masta stable rug, would suit a long sausage dog, but looks like a mini skirt on her, with the chest being too narrow as well!  Must admit I rather like the myler bit we use sometimes, though oh hates it when he rides my mare in it - wonder if it's rather a marmite bit for the rider though!  My mare likes it and goes nicely in it so not useless to me.  Those who have a myler to get rid of, I would put it on ebay. I got mine from there, for a little under rrp. You should get much of your £ back as they seem to go for a good price.


----------



## katelarge (5 July 2010)

My equi-disasters include:

a chambon bought wrong size
a bungee rein that made horse terrified by tightening over his poll
a jumping saddle when my back is too poorly for me to lean forward, let alone jump
a Cair dressage girth (wrong size...again)
a cheap rug in a bargain bin and I failed to notice the straps were not properly sewn on
a pair of very posh leather competition boots when I never compete
DH breeches which look lovely but ruck up behind the knee when riding and cause rubs
cheap flexi-footplate stirrups where the whole plate tilts and you therefore are unable even to mount safely
a lunge cavesson with an impenetrably difficult and totally mis-sized bit attachment thingy
a GORGEOUS John Whitaker breastplate for jumping (see "poorly back")
Myler bit
Happy Mouth bit
Roma bandages that fall down as soon as your horse moves an inch

and (cue drumroll) my best, worst buy:
a Stubben double bridle when I don't even ride Prelim.


----------



## Sol (5 July 2010)

katelarge - you definitely have a problem there.... fancy sending some of it my way?! xD


----------



## Laura2408 (5 July 2010)

I hate thinking about how much ive wasted!

A pair of old macs. The lady next door to me insisted they were great and horse would love them (he is barefoot and has never had a problem)  They rubbed his heels raw and have never been out of the box since.

White brushing boots. He dosent brush so never been used. Overreach boots, he dosent overreach either.

Treat ball he cannot work out and a paddock likit that turned his face, body and stable orange. Never again!

Various pairs of jods that dont even fit. Also pair of toggi calgarys that split at the bottom after a month or so use.

Lunge cavesson that has never been used. It is too heavy for his nose and I just lunge off bridle. I also have roller and side reins still in packet.

Sheepskin girth sleeve with gel bits. Slipped all over the place and fell off every single time I removed the girth then took 20mins to roll back on.

Instant calmer for little welsh mare, she reared more with the calmer than without!

Infact, I have a garage full of useless stuff I cannot bare to throw away 'just incase'. Why anyone needs 11 saddlecloths and 4 nosebands for one horse I will never know. But I suppose I will always have a spare!


----------



## EnduroRider (5 July 2010)

ooh oooh ooh Red Zilco
DragonSlayer can you PM what you have and how much you want for it as possibly interestd  :O)


----------



## deicinmerlyn (5 July 2010)

Daffodil said:



			Mark Todd fly sheet.   Nothing wrong with the sheet, I'm sure it would do the job perfectly but all the other horses in his field took one look and went beserk.   Then one plucked up courage to come and investigate what this new monster was and for the next hour chased my poor boy round the field.   I rescued him, took it off, they said "Oh it's you" and wandered off and I haven't dared use it since.

Click to expand...

LOL

Sheath cleaner, waste of money


----------



## MissMincePie&Brandy (5 July 2010)

Off the peg, standard fit saddles. Even though I've paid a fortune and they were fitted by qualified Master Saddlers who just sold me the nearest fit they had and stuffed it a bit more here and there   - I've since discovered custom made is the only way my horse will reach his full potential, and I wish the saddlers had been honest with me in the first place, because I've wasted a fortune and still ended up having to buy made to measure.

Any one who wants a 18" Stubben Scandica eventing saddle 32 width, or an Albion K2 Legend GP 17.5" medium width. PM me.


----------



## abina (5 July 2010)

The Mulberry Tartan Muckers - gets first prize in my book ! Well done you for owning up - This is a brilliant post - I am sat here and  laughing with a glass of wine and now getting depressed at the thought of all the things in my tack room that I should not have bought !!.............. Wintec Isabel Werth saddle springs to mind ! Hideous put me in such an awful position I had such back pain that I found sitting down in a chair unbearable, changed saddle a week later back to old self ! ...............um tack room Here I come !!


----------



## DragonSlayer (5 July 2010)

...I also bought a treeless that I wished I never had....DID sell it on though, at a loss of course...


----------



## Swift08 (5 July 2010)

The hanging french link, used a handful of times but he started to headshake so it's now sat doing nothing. After borrowing a couple of other metal snaffles and him doing the same thing it's obvious he won't have metal in his mouth! My gaiters, bought them and was told they just need breaking in... well after several months I gave up - apparently I have weird legs  Then there are the jodhpurs, I buy them because they look nice and feel nice but I just can't stand riding in jods. Oh and the headcollars... Pharaoh cannot be lead more than a few meters in one safely (on a good day) so he's always lead in a bridle now, unfortunately some people still think there is a chance (so many people have tried - he's even stumped pro's) that they keep buying me headcollars as birthday or xmas gifts although I managed to rehome the one training halter he didnt break


----------



## CastleMouse (5 July 2010)

I thought I'd come back to this thread, as my previous reply was posted in a rush!



roo2012 said:



			... a show rainsheet thing, meant to go over fancy show rugs (was clear). Was SO noisy, couldn't get it anywhere the horse!
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, I bought one of those a couple of months ago... I now use it to cover things  Not the best idea to introduce your horse to it on a blustery day!

I bought a really nice roller for lunging when I bought my horse, and only used it about once or twice so far. I haven't lunged him in a long time, and would generally use a saddle if I am... It's the same with any training aids I've bought TBH; as I've used a chambon on him in the past when lunging, but he really doesn't need anything when riding. I also bought a nice martingale for him, and I've never used it as he doesn't need one!

Then other bits (yes, I have a huge bit collection despite generally sticking to about 5, including my double bits) and bobs. Oh, and I bought a grey/bluey tweed jacket many years ago, and I've only worn it about 3 times when competing! I'm sure it's too small for me now...


----------

